# My Personal Website & Portfolio



## Mrarj (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi TPF-ers!, this my second post to show you my humble Personal Website & Portfolio. 

http://xoomer.alice.it/davismedori

It is only in Italian tongue @ the moment   but maybe you can simply visit the :: Portfolio :: page, and if you want, leave some comment about.

Thanks for your time and for any opinion left.


----------



## alan927 (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice photography!  The portfolio page is slightly wider than 1280px, so it gives me a left-right scrollbar at the bottom of the browser.  Trimming the width slightly to eliminate scrolling would be helpful.


----------



## Mrarj (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi Alan, Thanks so much for you comment :blushing: , well.. i have not so many skills in web-site making...  ..i know about the "left-right scrollbar"... i created the page relatively my resolution (1280 * 1024 with a 19") so i have not this prob... so i apologize for that but I managed all my Samples portfolio file in only one resolution.
However, thanks a lot Alan :hail: , i will keep it in my mind for the next web-site that i hope will be more prof.


----------



## mr e (Apr 10, 2007)

A general rule of thumb is to create web pages for 800x600 resolution, so your max width is usually 750ish pixels


----------



## Mrarj (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks 4 the info mr e, I should learn a lot of stuff about web creation...   @ the moment i have so few time to spend on it, but i'm sure, i will be more precise   for the next web site.
I always preferred the click-sound of my dslr instead the mouse-click


----------

